# Packard Collection



## Howard Gordon (Dec 23, 2015)

I just finished up the final leg of my Packard collection.  This has been an ongoing project for many years.  This last bike, a Packard badged, Colson Imperial, was a real challenge.  It has a number of hard to find, unique parts.











The other 3 legs of the collection consist of a Schwinn Packard, (DX), a CWC Packard and my 1934 Packard 8 seven passenger touring car.  Merry Christmas


----------



## Flat Tire (Dec 23, 2015)

Beautiful stuff Howard! Man that's a nice car, and those grips on the Colson Imperial sure are cool!   Don


----------



## monark-man (Dec 23, 2015)

my wife said wow when she saw the car.   Merry Christmas         MONARK-MAN


----------



## jkent (Dec 23, 2015)

Very nice indeed!
A big congrats to you.
JKent


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2015)

What a collection! especially the Colson, any other themed collections, Henderson or Cadillac maybe?


----------



## cds2323 (Dec 23, 2015)

I really like that Imperial, it came out great, but I like the car even more!


----------



## Boris (Dec 23, 2015)

Two thumbs way up Howard!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 23, 2015)

Wow! Thats a great Packard collection! So what was the draw for you to Packard?


----------



## Howard Gordon (Dec 25, 2015)

Dad bought his first collectable Packard in 1964.  Been hooked on Packard ever since.  



schwinndoggy said:


> Wow! Thats a great Packard collection! So what was the draw for you to Packard?


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 25, 2015)

Wow excellent collection.


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 26, 2015)

Beautiful collection of bikes, but that Imperial knocks my socks off!


----------



## rocketman (Dec 29, 2015)

Good grief, get those beauties off the tundra and in the display room!


----------

